# My New Baby Cariba



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Here are my newly arrived baby cariba, just 2 hours after they been adjusted to the tank water. Sadly one was attacked just an hour after I put them into the tank and its tail got a chunk ripped out of it. The cariba died short after from blood loss and stress. I guess these guys are really more aggressive than reds, not even my 12 cannibalized each other when they were babies. I only have 9 left, these are the remaining baby cariba. Enjoy and feel free to post.







Sorry for my crap pics, my camera is only 12 mp and its a 2" X 1.5" screen.








Already eating large pellets 30mins after release





















Some cariba in the bright side of the tank







Largest baby cariba




























baby convict reserve ready for baby cariba


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

Sylar_92 said:


> Here are my newly arrived baby cariba, just 2 hours after they been adjusted to the tank water. Sadly one was attacked just an hour after I put them into the tank and its tail got a chunk ripped out of it. The cariba died short after from blood loss and stress. I guess these guys are really more aggressive than reds, not even my 12 cannibalized each other when they were babies. I only have 9 left, these are the remaining baby cariba. Enjoy and feel free to post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice I have ten growing out myself eating black worms and beefheart


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet looking caribe







, wish i could start a new tank right now i would have grabbed a bunch of plum damm school


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice babys.........................................................


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Look nice.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

little jealous....... mine are coming in friday.. look good mine also have an abundance of con babies to clean up.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats! Glad you finally got em


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I would grab some myself but no tank for em :/

Nice caribas


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Congrats on your new Caribas!


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice baby caribe congrats


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Day 2, One is different from the others. This one is the second largest baby cariba but instead of having a green shine to him like the others, he's all silver. Do you guys think he's developing his adault colours early? You'll see what Iam talking about when you see the pics below. Enjoy and looking forward to everyones feedback.

[







Silver cariba in the middle







Still in the middle but on the substrate







He's the lower one of the two on the right side of the heater







Right under the heater







Solo shot of him







The silver one beside a green shine one to see the difference in colours







3rd cariba in the middle







On the right side of the heater


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice! They look identical to mine. I wonder when that humeral spot will start showing.


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Thats what got me, no humeral spot? I know there babies, but last year my order from SA all my caribe had there humeral spot noticeable at this size.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

PDOGGY said:


> Thats what got me, no humeral spot? I know there babies, but last year my order from SA all my caribe had there humeral spot noticeable at this size.


Really?







... I contacted Oliver who sold me them and he said they'll appear once they are 2 inches. How big were your cariba? The baby cariba I have right now are 1.5mm - 2mm. There is one cariba in my tank which I can see the humeral spot starting to develope heres the pic of him, its the first pic. The other pics are of the second largest cariba, I dont know why he's turning white. I think it might be a parasite, yesterday only his stomach was white now it spreaded half way up its body.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Don't you mean 1.5 - 2 inches? vs mm? 1mm is pretty small...


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Sylar_92 said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine from Oliver also, so I guess that makes us family







.... well maybe just the fish. He lives about 15 minutes from my house so he delivered them himself. He's a cool dude. Told me a few funny stories about importing Piranha into Canada and some of his helpers getting bitten







. I'll get more Piranha from him in the future.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Don't you mean 1.5 - 2 inches? vs mm? 1mm is pretty small...


LOL my bad







, I mean 10mm. But no not 1-2 inches, the biggest one I have is about a inch but the others are smaller. smallest cariba I have is 1.7cm but thats his size right now since his fins are pretty chewed up.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

CJPIRANHA said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got mine from Oliver also, so I guess that makes us family







.... well maybe just the fish. He lives about 15 minutes from my house so he delivered them himself. He's a cool dude. Told me a few funny stories about importing Piranha into Canada and some of his helpers getting bitten







. I'll get more Piranha from him in the future.
[/quote]

lol I hear you brother







. Thats pretty cool that you so close to him, you can probally get updates on his stock from him before anyone else. LOL did he say what type of piranhas did the helpers get bitten by? Yeah I will continue purchasing from Oliver as well, do you think Oliver will get any macs soon in the year or up coming year?


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

He told me he had 3 people bitten by Cariba in one night unloading at the airport. They were doing water changes and tranquilizing fish to be reshipped and they were moving them in buckets. He told everybody to hold the buckets on the sides and not to use the handle. Well the first guy was holding the handle of the bucket and a Cariba jumped up and bit his finger. So off he goes to the emergency. He speaks no english, no french and he's trying to explain that he got bitten by a Piranha lol. Same thing happens to the next guy about an hour later loses a chunk out of his knuckle. By the time the third guy shows up the doc says "Piranha right do I need to call the police or something?" lol

I'm not sure about the Macs but join his mailing list. He sends out a list as soon as he gets new stock.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

LOL I could imagine what you discribed to me in my head. It be more funny to see that in person though. Alright CJ I'll be sure to join his email list. The guy at the counter of the AirCanada warehouse use to have piranhas as well, When he saw that the box had the live fish indicator he asked me right away if it was piranhas. In my head I was saying "Oh sh*t!" How he knew right away was pretty strange, but I guess since they work at the ware house they have to know what it is right?


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

The ones I got last year came at about an inch. They had a noticeable dark humeral spot that were similar in size to their juvenile spots that are all over there body but much darker.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright, its been 4 days i believe since I got these little guys. They grown a little bit but nothing to substantial. Heres some pics, mostly of that weird coloured cariba and the normal ones in the background. Enjoy, The cariba have fully adjusted now and I hope you guys can see the difference in that different coloured cariba I was talking about.
The weird coloured one is my largest cariba measuring at 3cm.








Heres a pic of that different cariba I been talking about








Here he is again between two regular coloured cariba, note that the normal ones have
a green shine and the odd one has a blue shine.








Odd colour cariba with cariba spot developing behind the gill








cariba swimming together








The other side of the weird coloured cariba, note that the face and stomach is 
white while the rest of the body is a greyish blue.


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Can see they're well fed


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

e46markus said:


> Can see they're well fed


Yup







, nothing but the best for my little monsters. They get a three course meal every day, at 8:15am they get a breakfast of my own custom made pellets consisting of crushed Hikari massivore delite and Hikari algea waffers. At 12:00pm for lunch they get some baby convicts gut loaded with cichlid gold and at 7:30pm for dinner they get raw defrosted Jumbo shrimp stuffed with Hikari sinking carnivore pellets. Once a week after they had their dinner I treat them with a cube of frozen beef heart. I feel like I spoil them compared to my cichlids and reds lol.


----------



## Spilo26 (Apr 27, 2005)

Cute lil guys
 






. I just got a few in myself. Mean lil sobs when they're smaller lol.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Just got some pictures today of my cariba being measured, I'll have them up here soon. Thanks for the compliment guys, I appreciate it


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alright heres the pics, best I could do with my low MP camera.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Nice, I would throw those convicts to minimize aggression and nips


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Soul Assassin said:


> Nice, I would throw those convicts to minimize aggression and nips


LOL, I did exactly that last night. I popped in 50 baby cons and woke up to just my baby cariba in the morning, guess they really love those convict babies. Right now they have accepted Massivore delite as their main stable diet, but since they are the most aggressive pygos I guess I cant really do anything to stop fin nipping. I dont even want to try adding any decor to their tank, its too risky this time around. When my reds were babies I had a hollowed out stump driftwood piece, the largest baby red swam inside the driftwood stump and made it's territory. At the same time another red swam through the other side but quickly came out with only one eye left, I dont think I wana risk it with these cariba lol.


----------



## CJPIRANHA (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey Sylar are you seeing the humeral spot on yours yet? 3 of mine are starting to show it pretty clearly now. I'll try and get some decent pics on the weekend. I have a bunch of Phantoms and various other tetras that have a humeral spot in the tank with them. At first it minimized aggression but 2 days in and all the tetras tails are gone so they started nipping each other. 40 tertas with no tails in 3 days! These bastards are mean. They show no fear when I approach the tank, and try to investigate my hand if I put it in the tank. Hell they even take turns swimming against the current from my gravel vac. These are nothing like RBP that's for sure.

I added a bunch of skulls, clay pots and some driftwood so they seem to nip each other less now. There are so many hide spots that each on claims a spot and stay's there until feeding time. In a 125 with only 6 of them at this size the decor actually helps. It will probably be a problem once they can take chunks out of each other but I'll monitor it.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Thats cool CJ, thanks for the advice and its great to hear that it worked out great for you







. My cariba are starting to behave more calmly now that Im feeding them til they get rounded bellies, also their cariba spot is starting to come in nicely even the small ones around 2cm have a visable spot now.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

congrats man ...hope you will have a nice time with them!!!

i love my caribe to.....

they realy grow much larger then redbelly s

hope with the food you give them ,that they wil have a humeral spot for a long time ...
the mine brutus is 10 inch but sad enuogh he loosed his black spot...
i read that you give them a big varity of food...thats cool








hope to see in the near future that your fish will be some verry nice example s and remain in colors

good luck and enjoy...cariba cariba andore andore jipaaaa!!!!








i drove about half my country to get my own caribe haha its all worth it.....


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

pirana666 said:


> congrats man ...hope you will have a nice time with them!!!
> 
> i love my caribe to.....
> 
> ...


Yeah, cheers man







. The cariba are one of the best piranhas I owned up to date, their the most active piranhas I had too. Its cool to see the humeral spot starting to appear now, Also I'll be sure to post the pics up as soon as they reach 1 inch. Take care man


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice Caribe.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

they look really nice. good luck, i know how baby p's can be.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Looking good







I'm interested in seeing the purple one vs the others when he matures a little more.


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

beautiful photos, your kids seem in great shape


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

lets get an update bro!!! where did you buy them?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey just wanted let you guys know I lost another baby cariba to cannabalism







. It was the second baby I lost this month, the first got eaten an hour after i released it into the tank on May, 29th 2011. This time around I didnt have a chance to save it, I saw the attack begin when my largest cariba ( greyish-purple coloured one) nipped the tail flesh of my smallest cariba and the rest swarmed in after that. Right away I tried to take my net off the cabinet door of the tank stand, but as soon as I looked up to check up how much damage was done only the skull was left. The rest of the cariba ate the skull and whatever fins were left, I only have 8 out of the original 10 left. Im not sure what caused them to attack, I added decor 2 weeks ago and I feed them 3 times a day til their bellies are full and round. The only good news I can say today is that the cariba have developed their humeral spots now, I feel let sh*t right now so I'll post pics tomorrow. I knew cannabalism would happen sooner or later, and even more with cariba.

@Phensway: I Got them from Oliver of BelowWater, at $20 each. Last I checked he ran out but there could be a chance he may get some more in, emailing him to check would be the best way to find out. PM me and I'll give you his email


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Could've been a territory issue, otherwise just their nature. Sorry to hear man, hopefully theres no more casualties.


----------



## SandNukka15 (Nov 16, 2010)

how big is your tank?


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

SandNukka15 said:


> how big is your tank?


40gal long for now, my smallest cariba I have now is about 2.5cm while the largest is at 4cm


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

Hey guys I got updated pics, just like you guys been asking for. The cariba have developed their spots now, but remember that odd coloured cariba I kept talking about? Theres something new about him compared to the other cariba I have. The odd coloured cariba is larger than the other cariba but unlike the others he lacks the orange colour pigment in his belly, ventral fins and pectoral fins. Here are some pics below, greyish purple one is 2" while the regular coloured cariba is 1.5".

View attachment 202730


View attachment 202731

as you can see this cariba lacks the orange in his ventral and pectoral fins

View attachment 202732


View attachment 202733


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The big one's anal fin looks more red than orange according to the pics


----------



## superbite (Mar 9, 2009)

how do you join olivers mailing list? and where abouts is he located if i were to pick up some fish from him.
I want to get a hold of some caribe soon! the tank is almost cycled


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

You can google the Belowwater rare fish blog and the links should be on the page about following Oliver. You can also just email him if your unsure how to join and Iam pretty sure he will add you to the list.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

he does lack the orange but his humeral spot is developing


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i know its not but that would be pretty cool if that was a baby manny mixed in









look like there developing nicely


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice humeral spot


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Sylar_92 said:


> Hey guys I got updated pics, just like you guys been asking for. The cariba have developed their spots now, but remember that odd coloured cariba I kept talking about? Theres something new about him compared to the other cariba I have. The odd coloured cariba is larger than the other cariba but unlike the others he lacks the orange colour pigment in his belly, ventral fins and pectoral fins. Here are some pics below, greyish purple one is 2" while the regular coloured cariba is 1.5".
> View attachment 202730
> View attachment 202731
> as you can see this cariba lacks the orange in his ventral and pectoral fins
> ...


I'm guessing this has something to do with the new site owners, or the multiple times the site has been down the past few days - but I can't see those attached pictures..


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> Hey guys I got updated pics, just like you guys been asking for. The cariba have developed their spots now, but remember that odd coloured cariba I kept talking about? Theres something new about him compared to the other cariba I have. The odd coloured cariba is larger than the other cariba but unlike the others he lacks the orange colour pigment in his belly, ventral fins and pectoral fins. Here are some pics below, greyish purple one is 2" while the regular coloured cariba is 1.5".
> View attachment 202730
> View attachment 202731
> as you can see this cariba lacks the orange in his ventral and pectoral fins
> ...


I'm guessing this has something to do with the new site owners, or the multiple times the site has been down the past few days - but I can't see those attached pictures..
[/quote]

I've noticed this as well... pictures that were uploaded aren't showing for me...


----------

